# My New Year's resolution



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My resolution this year was to have a full set of original songs by the end of the year. I want to do some open mics with original songs instead of covers. I've never written a song before so I'm sure there will be many false starts. Here's the first one I came up with.

 Walking In The Rain


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It was recorded in Garage Band on a MacBook Air. The instruments are a Larrivee 12 string acoustic with a Fishman sound hole pickup, an Epiphone Venetian mandolin (recorded with the built in mic), an Epiphone Thunderbird bass, and a Vantage VP795 electric guitar. The two guitars and bass used the built in amp sims in Garage Band. The vocals were recorded with the built in mic.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That sounds like a fun project. I will give it a listen later. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Congratulations on your first! Great NY's resolution.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

although its fun making multiple tracks and using different instruments, if you are serious about the open mike appearances,
you will also need to practice your live sound and instrumentation.
Never a good time to figure that stuff out while you are on stage ready to perform.

good luck with your new adventure.
G.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

GTmaker said:


> although its fun making multiple tracks and using different instruments, if you are serious about the open mike appearances,
> you will also need to practice your live sound and instrumentation.
> Never a good time to figure that stuff out while you are on stage ready to perform.
> 
> ...


Yea, I’m working on that. I played it at local jam put on by a music school and had several of the teachers playing with me. I was used to playing it with just me and the guitar. I recorded this mostly as an experiment to see what it sounded like. It’s hard to tell when you’re playing live.


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

That's pretty darn good for a first song! Can't wait to see what you come up with. Cheers!!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Kerry Brown said:


> It was recorded in Garage Band on a MacBook Air. The instruments are a Larrivee 12 string acoustic with a Fishman sound hole pickup, an Epiphone Venetian mandolin (recorded with the built in mic), an Epiphone Thunderbird bass, and a *Vantage VP795 electric guitar*. The two guitars and bass used the built in amp sims in Garage Band. The vocals were recorded with the built in mic.


Certainly a solid first effort. I can't write lyrics to save my life, so I tip my hat to anyone who can.

I think we have the same guitar! My account status doesn't allow me to post pics (maybe I should make that _my_ NY's resolution to remedy) but I Googled "_Vantage VP795 electric guitar_", and the images were the same as the one I have hanging on my wall. My buddy bought it used in the 90's, and he was told the previous own was a "tinkerer" and that's where the 2 toggle switches came from. But, looking on-line, they all seem to have them! So that was either stock, or every owner had the same idea. Mines not a tricolour though. Solid walnut?!?!... I guess. The guy did add a floating trem, which I've taken off and put a Tune-a-Matic back on. I use it exclusively for slide on-stage. Great playing guitar! I'd love to see a pic of the one you have, and the specs. Especially if you haven't modded it. I'd be interested what "stock" looked like.

Keep up the song writing.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

SWLABR said:


> Certainly a solid first effort. I can't write lyrics to save my life, so I tip my hat to anyone who can.
> 
> I think we have the same guitar! My account status doesn't allow me to post pics (maybe I should make that _my_ NY's resolution to remedy) but I Googled "_Vantage VP795 electric guitar_", and the images were the same as the one I have hanging on my wall. My buddy bought it used in the 90's, and he was told the previous own was a "tinkerer" and that's where the 2 toggle switches came from. But, looking on-line, they all seem to have them! So that was either stock, or every owner had the same idea. Mines not a tricolour though. Solid walnut?!?!... I guess. The guy did add a floating trem, which I've taken off and put a Tune-a-Matic back on. I use it exclusively for slide on-stage. Great playing guitar! I'd love to see a pic of the one you have, and the specs. Especially if you haven't modded it. I'd be interested what "stock" looked like.
> 
> Keep up the song writing.


Thanks for the encouragement. I've been meaning to redo the lead track on the recording. I was in a hurry when I did it. I got the Vantage in a trade. My plan was to mod it. It is so nice as is that the plan quickly went out the window. It is a little beat up but nothing that affects playability. AFAIK it's all stock. I've ben selling off my electrics as I seem to be playing more acoustic but this one is in the keeper column.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep! That's her. As I said, mines a solid dark (still kinda grainy) walnut, or mahogany. I love the brass nut! Looks like yous has it too.

What do your switches do? Mine's be tweaked so often, I have no idea what they were supposed to do originally. As of now, the top one coil taps the neck p/u to go from H/B to single. The bottom button "sends the p/u's out of phase". Ya right, I don't think it does F all! But, it has to do _something_, right?

Yours is also in much better physical condition. My buddy did not take care of that guitar. Most lovin it's had has been since it moved in here a few years ago.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The top one coil taps both pickups. The bottom puts the two pickups out of phase. The song was recorded with both pickups in single coil mode.


----------

